# Self Introduction



## JustinScott

My name is Justin I live in Seminole Florida.  I am not a Mason but I am very much intrusted in becoming involved. My grate grandfather was a Shriner and I want nothing more than to follow in his foot steps.  I honestly don't even know where to start I am only 18 and feel as if I am challenged by my age to starting my journey.  I know my maturity and dedication will be questioned.  I just would like to know what the necessary steps are to be given the chance. I am not sure if it matters if I am related to a former member but I don't know anyone to help me be introduced. Please guide me on the correct path so I will be taken seriously.  Also please explain to me the connection between Mason and Shriner and what the difference is in levels. 

- thank you sincerely 
Justin S Linn


----------



## Brent Heilman

Well first of all welcome to the forums. Secondly the first step would be to find the nearest Lodge and go up there and introduce yourself. Get to know the Brothers at the Lodge and even visit some other Lodges in the area. Find one that is the best fit for you and make yourself a common visitor. That way they have an opportunity to get to know you as a person. Then just fill out the petition. Remember you will not be extended an in invitation, you must ask. Since you are in Seminole the closest one will Madeira Beach. Here is their website: Gulf Beach Masonic Lodge No. 291, 14020 Marguerite Drive, Madeira Beach, FL 33708 

The Shrine is an appendant body of Freemasonry, like the Scottish Rite and York Rite. To become one you must first be a Master Mason in good standing and then you can petition the Shrine to be a member. Trust me once you become a Master Mason there will be plenty of time to join the Shrine or any other body. You will find that Masonry is a lifelong journey that will bring you much joy and fulfillment. If you need any thing else just shoot me a PM on here and I will help out as much as I can.


----------



## JustinScott

*Thank You*

Thank you for responding so quickly. So do I just walk in any day or are there meeting days?


----------



## Brent Heilman

They do have stated meeting days and you can go up beforehand and introduce yourself and tell them why you are there. If you go to their website you can get the info from there. You might also call the Secretary of the lodge and he can give you some guidance. Take some time to look around their web page and get some info that way. It will be intimidating at first but trust me you will be welcomed with open arms. If you aren't go somewhere else and repeat. You can also look at Prince Hall Affiliated Lodges also in the area. Many people think of Prince Hall as for African-Americans only but it isn't and they have a rich history also. There are a lot of Prince Hall Masons here that give you more info about it than I can.


----------



## bupton52

The Prince Hall Grand Lodge in the state of Florida is called the Most Worshipful Union Grand Lodge of Florida The Most Worshipful Union Grand Lodge of Florida Official Site I'm sure that if you decided to go the Prince Hall route, one of those brothers would be glad to assist you as well.


----------



## JustinScott

Not to sound ignorant but what is the difference between that lodge and any other lodge.


----------



## SeeKer.mm

There are plenty of posts on here that do explain the affiliations and there are also many books on the subject.  A Brother on this forum gave me some good reading advice when I first joined the forums...I'll look back and find the post and pull the recommended reading and PM you


----------



## bupton52

"Not to sound ignorant but what is the difference between that lodge and any other lodge."

There is deep history with Prince Hall Affiliated lodges with regards to freemasonry. A good book to read would be Black Square & Compass: 200 Years of Prince Hall Freemasonry. It gives insight as to who Prince Hall was and what how his actions as a freemason allowed African-American men to be a part of the fraternity here in the U.S.


----------



## Brent Heilman

I haven't ever heard of that book. Thanks for the suggestion, not only for the potential candidate but for my information also. Thanks Brother!


----------



## youngblood2002

I have actually read the book.It gave me more insight and confirmed that I had made the right decision based on research I had done. It also broadened my understanding of the PHA journey...


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M.

Welcome!


----------



## JustinScott

Thank you for the welcome its nice to see how open and inviting everyone is


----------



## JustinScott

There is a app called the masons library and it had that book and many others and u can download them and put them on ur PC nook etc


----------



## towerbuilder7

Welcome to our Forum, Young Man...........there is plenty to read and learn on here.   Hopefully, what you read will spur you to make the decision on joining the Lodge that best suits YOU.      One of our most familiar sayings is simple: TO BE 1, ASK 1...............Good Luck!    

Bro Vincent C. Jones, Sr., Lodge Chaplain, Bayou City Lodge #228
Prince Hall Affiliation, Free and Accepted Masonry, Houston, Texas
Most Worshipful Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Texas


----------



## JustinScott

Yes Sir, 

I have found many answers on here and I have made the decision to join a lodge but I am currently "shopping" for the correct one.  I have a meeting with the secretary of Gulf Beach Lodge in Madeira Beach FL because that is the closest one and the most convenient for me.  I am both nervous and excited but I know that I will be welcomed and all will turn out for the best thanks to all the superb people I have came in contact with on this site.  It is very comforting to find that most masons have a very similar way of thinking and the same warm hearted welcome to anyone that is curious about this magnifisent fraternity. I know I am a good man but I cant wait to become my full potential and become a better man alike the magnificently influential people in history that were Freemasons as well.


----------



## JTM

welcome to the boards!


----------



## JustinScott

Thank you


----------



## Michael Neumann

Justin, I entered at 24 and was by far the youngest in my class. The SD was a great guy and introduced me to the brethren at the stated meeting. Most were welcoming and enjoyed having a young man display such interest in joining the lodge. 

Honestly you found a huge resource in this site, links to historical information abound, open dicussion between gentlemen of different bodies, and articles highlighting the historical significance our influence has had on history. My advice to you is read and research, Morals and Dogma is a popular read but at almost 700 pages not many have made it through the book. Another is Born in Blood, I find this a must read Born in Blood: The Lost Secrets of Freemasonry: John J. Robinson: 9781590771488: Amazon.com: Books from this you can diverge into other titles such as The Meaning of Masonry and the several entertainment volumes written by Christopher Knight and Robert Lomas. Welcome to www.knight-lomas.com


----------



## JustinScott

Thank you for your encouragement it really dose mean a lot.  I was going to read morals and dogma and saw how long it was I think o will read the one you recpmended first. Thank you for the advice.


----------



## JustinScott

I just wanted to thank all of you who gave me all the wonderful advice.  Today I had my first personal interaction with a local lodge near me.  It was honestly the most belonging feeling I have ever had in my life.  I had met these wonderful people for the first time and it honestly felt as if they where long lost family.  They where impressed on how well informed I was on Masonry thanks to this site.  I had a meeting with the lodge secretary along with the rest of the lodge officers.  I just seemed to fit right in and they where 100% open to me being so young "why not start the best portion of your life as early as you can." Said Peter one of the officers.  They also gave me two pamplets most of which I already know one again to the credit of the vast information on this site.  They invited me to go back on Thursday (September 20, 2012) to meet the rest of the members;  Peter even offered to buy for me.  Another detail that suprised me is all 6 of the men at the table vouched for me starting my petition noting that they would all sign for me as lodge members once I have filled it out and supply my other three "character signatures" that they want from people outside the lodge (non-masons).  This was honestly a life changing experience as it will be for the rest of my life.  Once again thank you all for all of your support I honestly dont think I would have had the courage to extend my self as I have, without you all.  A special thanks to Brent Heilman, Blake Bowden, and Michaelstedman81 for all the specific answers, honest opinions, and most of all teaching me how to approach a lodge in search of membership!

-Justin Linn


----------



## Michael Hatley

You are off to a great start and have the right approach.  Especially in going to the lodge.  Continue to go as regularly as you can.  Try to remember the men's names.  Get to know them.  Men like a good firm hand shake and folks who look them in the eye.  Keep using yes sirs and no sirs.  I do it, and I'm nearing 40.  It is the small stuff like that that speaks volumes about you and your intentions.  It is a credit to you and marks you as a person not just with respect but worth respecting.  

Good luck, and a hearty welcome!


----------



## JustinScott

Thank you for the advice and so far I have done all of what you said its been a good start I can't wait to become involved.


----------



## Brent Heilman

I am glad to hear of your first impressions. I wish I had known years ago what I know now and to have started this journey when I was your age. I wish you the best as you start your journey. If you ever need anything just PM me and I will help out as much as I can. 

I am pleased that I was able to help you out. After all that's what we are here for. Good luck and enjoy the trip!


----------



## JustinScott

Thank you so much and you better watch out bub I just might take you up on that offer 





Brent Heilman said:


> I am glad to hear of your first impressions. I wish I had known years ago what I know now and to have started this journey when I was your age. I wish you the best as you start your journey. If you ever need anything just PM me and I will help out as much as I can.
> 
> I am pleased that I was able to help you out. After all that's what we are here for. Good luck and enjoy the trip!


----------



## daddyrich

Congrats on that first step. I waited almost 10 years, finding new ways to almost talk myself out of it. It was a foolish thing to do but we find our way, given time. I also second reading as much M.P. Hall writings on Freemasonry-he was a man of rare depth and understanding. Also, I have found Joseph Fort Newton's "The Builders" to be an enjoyable and informative read. Best of luck on your journey.


----------



## JustinScott

Thank you both for your support but what should be the first book I should read being that I am not all that knowledgeable about Masonry what would be a good 'starter'.  Also I am going to dinner that they invited me to during the officers meeting.  I have filled out and completed my petition that they gave me I just am waiting on turning it in just so there is no doubt in anyone vote.  This way they can REALLY get to know ME.


----------



## Brent Heilman

JustinScott said:


> Thank you both for your support but what should be the first book I should read being that I am not all that knowledgeable about Masonry what would be a good 'starter'.  Also I am going to dinner that they invited me to during the officers meeting.  I have filled out and completed my petition that they gave me I just am waiting on turning it in just so there is no doubt in anyone vote.  This way they can REALLY get to know ME.


 
That's a great idea on letting them getting to know you. I also highly recommend those books and writers. Another I like once you get going is Carl Claudy and his books Introduction to Freemasonry. There is one for Entered Apprentice, one for Fellowcraft, and one for Master Mason. They are all real short books but give some insight into the degrees to help you learn about them. Once you are raised I have a ton of Masonic books in PDF format I will send you if you want. There are also some other things on there too like images, power points, and fonts. There is a ton of stuff out there to read and learn about. That's why this journey is a lifelong journey.


----------



## JustinScott

That's awesome its so cool being a part of something that has taken place for hundreds of years. It really is something special. I went to dinner tonight and met the Florida grand master marshal  and the rest of the lodge members. I no longer have a doubt in my mind about joining  and it is clear they want me to join. It is so much fun meeting everyone not to mention the food is fantastic.  And thanks for the advice I'll start reading soon






Brent Heilman said:


> JustinScott said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you both for your support but what should be the first book I should read being that I am not all that knowledgeable about Masonry what would be a good 'starter'.  Also I am going to dinner that they invited me to during the officers meeting.  I have filled out and completed my petition that they gave me I just am waiting on turning it in just so there is no doubt in anyone vote.  This way they can REALLY get to know ME.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a great idea on letting them getting to know you. I also highly recommend those books and writers. Another I like once you get going is Carl Claudy and his books Introduction to Freemasonry. There is one for Entered Apprentice, one for Fellowcraft, and one for Master Mason. They are all real short books but give some insight into the degrees to help you learn about them. Once you are raised I have a ton of Masonic books in PDF format I will send you if you want. There are also some other things on there too like images, power points, and fonts. There is a ton of stuff out there to read and learn about. That's why this journey is a lifelong journey.
Click to expand...


----------



## JustinScott

*petition*

Just wanted to update that I turned in my petition and my investigation starts in 2 weeks or so.


----------



## Brent Heilman

Awesome! Just remember answer truthfully and all will be okay. I look forward to hearing about your experiences and  your thoughts.


----------



## JustinScott

Brent Heilman said:


> Awesome! Just remember answer truthfully and all will be okay. I look forward to hearing about your experiences and  your thoughts.




Oh of course I've done nothing wrong so I'm not worried but what kind of questions will they ask?


----------



## Brent Heilman

It varies, but some of them will be along the lines of why do you want to join. There will be some about you as a person and your character. What they are trying to establish is are you a good man and trying to better yourself or are you someone who wants to join to learn the secrets or some other reason that would show you are not serious about this.


----------



## JustinScott

ya that's exactly what it was and they liked everything I had to say. It went well there as excited as I am about joining.


----------



## Brent Heilman

Awesome! If I still lived in Florida I would go to your EA. Sadly, I don't though and I miss it.


----------



## JustinScott

Brent Heilman said:


> Awesome! If I still lived in Florida I would go to your EA. Sadly, I don't though and I miss it.



It's alright perhaps you can come to visit when I reach my mm.  Florida is a fun place it gets awfully hot at times though. A/c is a must I still don't see how the native Americans do it.


----------

